# TEETH



## laughingisharder

So like i've been eating candy for years and haven't brushed my teeth for like 6 or 7 of those, mainly lifesavers i've lost 3 of my teeth and the other molers are rotted to the core,
I'm looking into some kinda implants


----------



## Cardboard

This guy is my idol.


----------



## Everymanalion

Hydrogen peroxide is great and cheap teeth whitening and cavity fixer in the future, atleast for me, it has reversed 3 of my cavities and i did not need fillings, yes this has been confirmed by my dentist ha.


----------



## wildboy860

i heard FL is good for free denal care.


----------



## Deleted member 20

I have been plaged by tooth aches & abcesses on my back molar for over a year that broke in half a few months ago but was still firmly planted in i just ripped it out by hand & have been digging rotted teeth pices out for days. It is such a relief.


----------



## bicycle

I wonder WHY people do not brush their teeth?
It is not rocket science to brush your teeth one or two times a day, is it?
WHY


----------



## ShinyKitKat

Those portable tooth brushes come quite in handy.
Just go in and talk to a dentist. I'm sure most of them will be willing to give you a free toothbrush/paste and floss if you ask.


----------



## Deleted member 20

I see a youth biased trend here. I have goten free teeth cleaning supplies & actually posted a thread about it many years ago. We all know the importance of oral hygiene but the reality is that routine dental care & insurance is out of most of our grasp here. I am actually a clean freak & have been religious with brushing atleast twice a day for about 30 years no matter where or what I am doing. I do gargle with warm salt water (easily obtained most everywhere for free), peroxide or mouthwash depending what I have. The problem is that most responders baby teeth were still in their mouths 15 years ago so they naively think they are on the right track. Since they are probably still on mommie/daddies dental plan from work they should take advantage & get as much done now! Unless regular cleanups & timely fillings & extractions are done by the time you are in your 30s you will be missing teeth & or needing false teeth as well. Besides the obvious of choices of food & drinks its also environmental. If your out on the road/street you are probably brushing here & there but your probably eating poorly, drinking heavily & under the influences of other chemicals that rot your teeth. The problem with teeth is you only get 2 shots & the first one doesnt count since your a little kid. I believe that ones oral healthcare is interconnected to ones whole well being. Complete dental services should be fully integrated into medicaid & other medical insurances so that the dentist can give the best care available without patients priceshopping for services instead of on the recomendation of a trusted dentist. It makes me sick that dentists all require multiple visits to overcharge patients instead of being efficient in there practices by doing more work in fewer visits. When you go to a medical Doc they usually have a specific plan to treat your illness, you have the option to seek a second opinion elsewhere or accept their treatment plan. The nature of this process in a dental clinic equates esthetics to medical need. Sure its nice to have good teeth to look at but it goes much deeper. Medicaid is covering some dental care now if you got state insurance, more for children but is limited after age 21. Then if there is a problem(with adults) medicaid will only pay for extraction. This is the most cost effective method & the only way currrently that the government can control spending; if it was up to the dentists they would just continue to perform inneficient & or unecesary procedures to create revenue. The reality of medicaid is dentists will often say that they dont allow new patients or make new patient appointments 4 months out to disuade medicaid patients into accepting there bad teeth & or paying cash to get an earlier visit. This is discrimination! Why is a poor persons teeth, health or life less important than some fatcat? We need universal free health/dental care for all in the US regardless of age & or income.


----------



## ShinyKitKat

Actually, true.
Money is power.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

cloudsreflectthesun said:


> I wonder WHY people do not brush their teeth?
> It is not rocket science to brush your teeth one or two times a day, is it?
> WHY



Sorry for the short waste of reply but HAHAH. Good one!


----------



## Menyun

cloudsreflectthesun said:


> I wonder WHY people do not brush their teeth?
> It is not rocket science to brush your teeth one or two times a day, is it?
> WHY


 
Not everyone is brought up the same. Personally my whole childhood consisted of my drinking nothing but soda pop and eating more candy then real food and my parents were rarely around. I can't remember being told I had to brush my teeth by my mom ever. Which because of not caring about my teeth until i was older and never having parents who cared enough to take me to a dentist my teeth are pretty fried. That being said for others that may have teeth issues you should check out this site. http://www.adcfmom.org/


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

25 yo and still got all my original teeth and no cavity's.Odd huh lol.I'm 'special' ;D.

Haven't been to a damn dentist since i was 17 and never have any aches or anything out of the norm.I think they are just like the rest just in it for ze paper monehs.


----------



## landpirate

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/10176410 and article on whether brushing your teeth can help prevent heart disease


----------



## lalalazoe

wildboy860 said:


> i heard FL is good for free denal care.


thatsssssssssss not true. would be mighty fine if it was, though.


----------



## JoelRailDude

I've always brushed my teeth twice a day, and floss regularly specially after i eat meaty foods. I've had 3 root canals, 2 false replacement crowns, a cavity in about every chewing teeth i have.

My brother has never had a cavity, ever. I think its in you DNA. Of course soda pop and candy helps deterioration, so does crystal meth.


----------



## bicycle

Menyun said:


> Not everyone is brought up the same. Personally my whole childhood consisted of my drinking nothing but soda pop and eating more candy then real food and my parents were rarely around. I can't remember being told I had to brush my teeth by my mom ever. Which because of not caring about my teeth until i was older and never having parents who cared enough to take me to a dentist my teeth are pretty fried. That being said for others that may have teeth issues you should check out this site. http://www.adcfmom.org/


 
Why are you searching blame at something else then yourself?
I have been drinking lots of soda and eating more candy then real food myself.
However I have a brain in my head and I brush my teeth every day because I know otherwise I will be fucked.
You are not a kid now, are you? So what is in your way to brush NOW one or two times a day your fucking teeth?


----------



## Menyun

cloudsreflectthesun said:


> Why are you searching blame at something else then yourself?
> I have been drinking lots of soda and eating more candy then real food myself.
> However I have a brain in my head and I brush my teeth every day because I know otherwise I will be fucked.
> You are not a kid now, are you? So what is in your way to brush NOW one or two times a day your fucking teeth?


 
Yea your a idiot... I didn't say I dont brush my teeth now did I? but I was probably 14-15 before I cared to brush my teeth, I lived in a back woods town where their was no free dentalcare or not that I knew about and by that time my teeth were rotted out. For your info I do brush and floss every day but it doesn't change the fact that the damage done to my teeth wont go away I've went to a few of those places like I listed in that link and ive had a few cavities fixed however most of my teeth are so fucked up they just wanted to pull them all which i rather have nasty stubs i can chew with then no teeth at all. An just because you brush doesn't mean if you already have damaged teeth they dont progressively still get worse, because even though I brush my teeth they still look 10 times worse 10 years later.


----------



## ipoPua

wildboy860 said:


> i heard FL is good for free denal care.


if it is then my father's even more of a retard than i thought cos he's been having some serious trouble paying for his teethcare.
and i've never been much of a brusher, i do mouthwash when its available and when i left home i had some baking soda t mix up with salt and hot water but that's long gone


----------



## Pheonix

The best toothache medicine!!!


----------



## ipoPua

bicycle said:


> I wonder WHY people do not brush their teeth?
> It is not rocket science to brush your teeth one or two times a day, is it?
> WHY


some people(myself included) just dont buy into it. naturalism/primitivism, i and many others just want t get back to our roots. and the scientific evidence is quite divided on fluoride anyway, some say its terrible for your teeth and obviously some say the opposite. some of us just arent so quick to swallow what mommy told us and choose to do things differently.

lighten up


----------



## cport420

My family has bad teeth. My grandfather had false teeth by age 30. So did my uncle. And so did his son my cousin. All never did drugs. I'm 28 and have three pulled already and needing one pulled right now. I have did plenty of drugs. Well lots. No meth though. I haven't seen a dentist in about 12 years except for extractions. I do brush all the time though. Always have. But I'll for one say teeth pain is some of the worst shit to go through. And ppl can act like they know that pain but until you get it you won't know. I had compound shattered my tib/fib a few years ago in a motorcycle accident and was askin for pain meds the next day for my tooth. Shit was bangin. That shit hurt worse than my leg. Got it pulled as soon as they would let me. Fuck tooth pain.


----------



## Melvin

Baking soda + water makes a nice, lightweight toothpaste. Its cheap, you can find it anywhere and it has multiple uses as you can use it to deodorize boots, bags, sleeping bags etc. You can use it as a soap alternative as well. I also read about someone cleaning staph infections with it here on StP.

Also, if you have a cavity and can't get to or afford a dentist you can melt a bit of wax and jam it up in the hole to protect the sensitive exposed nerves. I've got a cracked wisdom tooth with a glob of wax in it right now. Used to be a pain just drinking cold water or smoking but the wax really helps.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

I have never had a cavity filled in my life n i brush about 1 a week. But i have had cavities that fill in themselves. I eat lots of veggies too. Heard u should never brush ur teeth after eating acidic foods like citrus or coffee wears the enamel out..


----------



## Joni

those new 'wisps' disposable brushes are pretty sweet. i got a pack of 4 for a $1 and comes with paste. i reuse them and they hold up pretty well with a trial size tooth paste. ultralight weight too.


----------



## MFB

Ah, this is for sure my worst fears as I get older; I mouth fool of foul looking, rotten teeth.

There's no rhyme or reason here either, I know cats that never brush thier teeth and their teeth are pearls, I look at a piece of candy and get a cavity.


----------



## Endy

Necro'ing this thread but I find that using paracord to floss goes a long way towards keeping my teeth happy (mostly). Take a piece of paracord, cut it so that you can rip out the inner strands. Floss normally. You can reuse the strand if you want but that seems kind of counterproductive. Hydrogen peroxide, like the other person mentioned, is great and stupidly cheap. It's 88 cents a bottle at the local food store.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## shabti

As I write this, I'm staining my teeth with tea and coffee. For because why? Free dental manana! http://dentistryelpasotx.com/index.php/in-the-press/el-paso-dentist-sponsors-free-dental-clinics/ gonna camp out in their muther fuggin' DOOR WAY.


----------



## shabti

Cardboard said:


> This guy is my idol.


Now THAT'S awesome.


----------



## shabti

bicycle said:


> I wonder WHY people do not brush their teeth?
> It is not rocket science to brush your teeth one or two times a day, is it?
> WHY


Um... Fluoride? Laziness? Every couple days I do a really intense brush and scrape. Some days I do brush more than others. Shut, this thread makes me want to brush right now B-)


----------



## Dmac

you can get free or very cheap dental care at a dental collage. Here in Omaha we have the Creighton school of Dentistry. you are worked on by students, but they are overseen by actual Dentists. they seen to like really fucked up teeth. it would be worth checking into for those of you with bad or hurting teeth.


----------



## johnnymarie

yeah dude who had the wax idea is on the right track. i wouldn't melt candle wax or anything but they sell the wax stuff for braces for like a dollar most places. comes in a little case and there's 7 or 8 strips of soft, pliable wax. it's used to put on the sharp edges of braces so they don't cut up your mouth but i use it to shove into the holes in my teeth and it works great. no pain, no cutting my goddamn tongue on them.


----------



## pacifier

johnnymarie said:


> yeah dude who had the wax idea is on the right track. i wouldn't melt candle wax or anything but they sell the wax stuff for braces for like a dollar most places. comes in a little case and there's 7 or 8 strips of soft, pliable wax. it's used to put on the sharp edges of braces so they don't cut up your mouth but i use it to shove into the holes in my teeth and it works great. no pain, no cutting my goddamn tongue on them.


Whats this stuff look like?


----------



## RedHeaven

I have religiously brushed/flossed my teeth throughout my life. Despite this, I end up with at least three cavities per year, and am developing receeding gums. On top of that, I spent years on antibiotics as a child that resulted in my enamel never forming properly in the first place, so ever since my adult teeth have grown in, it has been a downhill battle with keeping them decent (several already rotting at 23 years old). Just saying: neglect is not always the cause of crummy teeth.


----------



## sketchytravis

Fox Spirit said:


> I have never had a cavity filled in my life n i brush about 1 a week. But i have had cavities that fill in themselves. I eat lots of veggies too. Heard u should never brush ur teeth after eating acidic foods like citrus or coffee wears the enamel out..






Fox Spirit said:


> I have never had a cavity filled in my life n i brush about 1 a week. But i have had cavities that fill in themselves. I eat lots of veggies too. Heard u should never brush ur teeth after eating acidic foods like citrus or coffee wears the enamel out..



What you mean fill in themselves?

And mine are rotten as shit... Idk i want them fixed, shit costs a penny or two though


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

sketchytravis said:


> What you mean fill in themselves?
> 
> And mine are rotten as shit... Idk i want them fixed, shit costs a penny or two though



If you have small cavities its possible for them to fill in themselves with good diet. I have indents in my teeth where cavities have been filled in with enamel. Sugars are really bad for your teeth.


----------



## sketchytravis

Fox Spirit said:


> If you have small cavities its possible for them to fill in themselves with good diet. I have indents in my teeth where cavities have been filled in with enamel. Sugars are really bad for your teeth.



Shit I never knew that much, i knew bout the whole sugars being bad... but never them filling themselves... Like what's the diet and shit?

My teeth are fucked. Had some dental hygenist at a show say i needed a few pulled or i could end up with some blood infection... But most of em arent that bad, itd be cool to learn how to fix em a more proper ay than drill n fill when I get the mo.ey


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Just eat really healthy lots of greens but don't over do really sugary fruits. You can get this spicey seasoning at mexican grocery stores that makes eating fruits and veggies a lot easier. Not to mention it will make you a lot healthier in general. Cutting out breads is good too because not only the sugar but gluten is bad for your teeth. You may not be able to save the really bad ones but you will probably help prevent blood poisoning. Also people that get halitosis like their breath always smells bad even after they brush their teeth is from lack of chlorophyll which you get from greens like kale. Vinegar and nutritional. Yeast also make salads good.


----------



## PrimalCricket

Ive been meaning to add my 2 cents here, but its a little hard from the mobile.

There was a popular study done by Dr Weston Price, which basically validated what Fox Spirit said.

Said that with proper diet, cavities, even the deep ones, can heal themselves. Basically, eat an alkaline diet of mostly veggies, limit sugars and starches, and avoid any type of seed, such as nuts and legumes. He said food in seed form(such as the nuts and legumes) have an anti-nutrient called phytic acid that prevents your body from utilizing certain vitamins and minerals, like calcium and phosphorus that help rebuild teeth.

Everyone (especially those like us that mostly dont have health insurance) should check out the research he did. Will change your understanding of how teeth and cavities work.


----------



## sketchytravis

Fox Spirit said:


> Just eat really healthy lots of greens but don't over do really sugary fruits. You can get this spicey seasoning at mexican grocery stores that makes eating fruits and veggies a lot easier. Not to mention it will make you a lot healthier in general. Cutting out breads is good too because not only the sugar but gluten is bad for your teeth. You may not be able to save the really bad ones but you will probably help prevent blood poisoning. Also people that get halitosis like their breath always smells bad even after they brush their teeth is from lack of chlorophyll which you get from greens like kale. Vinegar and nutritional. Yeast also make salads good.



Hmm ill consider that... In all honesty my diet has been the same since i was 14, so i doubt ill change it... But yeah, its good to know. Interesting shit man. And im starting to get the really bad ones fixed lol shits too much though.. idk


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

PrimalCricket said:


> Ive been meaning to add my 2 cents here, but its a little hard from the mobile.
> 
> There was a popular study done by Dr Weston Price, which basically validated what Fox Spirit said.
> 
> Said that with proper diet, cavities, even the deep ones, can heal themselves. Basically, eat an alkaline diet of mostly veggies, limit sugars and starches, and avoid any type of seed, such as nuts and legumes. He said food in seed form(such as the nuts and legumes) have an anti-nutrient called phytic acid that prevents your body from utilizing certain vitamins and minerals, like calcium and phosphorus that help rebuild teeth.
> 
> Everyone (especially those like us that mostly dont have health insurance) should check out the research he did. Will change your understanding of how teeth and cavities work.



Yea I didn't know about that study but I figured it out from experience. I had a cavity and I just started eating really healthy and it filled in with enamel. there's still a little hole where the cavity was. I'm also really into diet and what effects you like what does what for your body herbalism etc. Doctors dentists etc don't want you to know about things like that. They just want to perform an expensive operation or give you expensive meds. Sometimes tho for severe things its good to have a doctor you just gotta be weary of em. I can think of a lot of diseases that can be cured with a good diet and herbs, cancer being one of them.


----------



## buffalobill

I use baking soda when on the move its light and useful for smelly shoes and cleaning dished and I heard you can make a good soap out of it


----------



## Deleted member 20

bicycle said:


> Why are you searching blame at something else then yourself?
> I have been drinking lots of soda and eating more candy then real food myself.
> However I have a brain in my head and I brush my teeth every day because I know otherwise I will be fucked.
> You are not a kid now, are you? So what is in your way to brush NOW one or two times a day your fucking teeth?



There must be an awakening period of personal responsibility to everything in life. How many adults do we hear that were poor, abandoned, children of alcoholics; grew up hungry, abused, neglected. I might fall into these but rarely I will ever share to try to shift blame or seek pity. I drank soda ever day that I could if we could afford it. I still do, daily. I have many more choices now that I am an adult. I consciously didn't go to the dentist for many years when I was an active alcoholic myself. I lived in the oral pain just as I learned to live with other versions of pain. Luckily genetics also played a role in my life even while I didn't give a fuck. Here I am a binge drinking alcoholic that now only drinks soda as my only nonalcoholic fluids. Water if only when desperate & dehydrated but never much. Wouldn't you know that I am 41 years old today, 4+ years sober; still drinking a half a 2 liter daily of dark soda Coke, Pepsi, RC etc). All my grandparents have been dead for 20years. My mom just died & my dad is on his way out as his physical systems are all failing.

I have never missed a day not brushing my teeth though actually missing 15-20 years of not going to a dentist or doctor. Sure I got abscesses, cavities & didn't do what was the easiest. I bucked everything, making it all worse. As people; we sure love to be a victim, we love misery & we may be afraid of seeking true happiness. I must forgive 100% of everyone today, those whom are related to me; that I have interacted with, many who wronged me & those who I wronged & me.. 

Today I floss daily. Grownup shit I guess. I accept that fluoride is in the water & the toothpaste. I know that fluoride also pacifies people. I was once overly aggressive and always needed to be more passive, peaceful & kind. Today I am much calmer & gentle but still need more; if a bit of fluoride helps fight civilities & makes me an easier & softer person to deal with? So be it.

I have a great set of my own teeth today. No, they arent all there or all perfect but they are the best version they can be; considering our past trials & tribulations. Most importantly; my teeth occasionally show while I get caught smiling; a sign that I might actually be getting happy. 

Who would have though t that a miserable drunk like me could learn to accept everything, resent nothing & find peace & goodness where only fear & sadness once dwelt. By eliminating one thing in my life; my entire life & how I handled things got 1000% better.


----------



## Deleted member 20

ipoPua said:


> lighten up


NO! YOU LIGHTEN UP!!! No one talks about mommy & swallowing in the same sentence.

LMAO, ROTFL


----------



## Odin

Good News Everyone!

View attachment 42578



https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/04/180412154459.htm


Researchers at the University of Washington have designed a convenient and natural product that uses proteins to rebuild tooth enamel and treat dental cavities.

The research finding was first published in _ACS Biomaterials Science and Engineering_.

"Remineralization guided by peptides is a healthy alternative to current dental health care," said lead author Mehmet Sarikaya, professor of materials science and engineering and adjunct professor in the Department of Chemical Engineering and Department of Oral Health Sciences.


----------



## nobrains

https://www.westonaprice.org/health-topics/dentistry/diet-in-relation-to-dental-caries/

https://www.westonaprice.org/cure-tooth-decay-by-ramiel-nagel/

Had a tooth pulled recently. Always freaking out about my teeth. Say a dentist not too long ago, he wanted to pull all my wisdom teeth but I got medicaid, so he only took out the one that was rotting. He said my wisdom teeth are stuck and won't move any more, but he also said they had to be pulled or they'd ruin my teeth. They wanted me to pay $400! LOL I don't give a shit, I call his bluff. I try to eat healthy, avoid sugar and grains, limit coffee, but god dammit. I try to brush at least once a day, with water, salt, and/or baking soda, or with that tea tree oil toothpaste they sell at health food stores for like $7

Anyone good at pulling teeth? I feel like basic dentistry is something we could all learn and perform on each other. How hard is it to get a set of dental cleaning tools?


----------



## peacefulmonokai

If you eat, then swish water around your mouth. Wipe your teeth with paper towels. Do not eat anything after 7 p.m. Brush at least twice a day and floss once. Keep toothbrush and toothpaste accesible in your pack. Drink lots of water - no soda and carbonation.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer

@creature should chime in here. We discovered on a long ride together that we we each had fakies. Except, he makes his own! I think it's some sort of resin, but he can clarify.
They aren't perfect, as we watched his chompers fly out of his mouth after a good laugh while on stage at the Jam. 
But, I think we'd all be curious to get a tutorial from that badass human.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Man, my grill is fucked. Pops had false teeth in his twenties. Moms kept my bottle filled with Pepsi. My teeth never stood a chance. Add to that I picked up smoking at the age of 29(haven't smoked in 158 days!). In a perfect world I'll get this railroad job in Ohio for Norfolk Southern(I just completed the testing phase), save up some duckets & make a trip to Mexico for some implants. 

Realistically I'll probably not be able to afford that for a minute and I think I've nearly gotten every mile out of what remaining fragments of teeth I still have in my head. I hate the idea of false teeth but I'm super into DIY and I'm quite creative/artistic. I'm definitely keen on hearing the process and materials you used, @creature


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer

Obamacare covered every cent of my extractions, fillings, and falsies. Rolled over one night and crushed them into a dozen pieces. They won't cover a replacement. Just glad what I got left is healthy and don't give too many fucks about missing a large chunk of grill


----------

